# How does one become a moderator?



## KateNicole

And is it a full-time job? (I'm not trying to apply hahahaha, I'm just very intrigued about how this all works.) And I would like to say thank you to all, because WR is a truly a priceless resource.


----------



## belén

Please see this

Thanks

Belén


----------



## Neguita

Hello! Maybe this is a silly question... how do you become a moderator? I dont understand how this forum works... do you guys work at a company together? Or just separately? 

I have always wondered this...

thanks!


----------



## Neguita

Awesome! Thanks Charles!


----------



## You little ripper!

Neguita said:
			
		

> Awesome! Thanks Charles!


You're welcome.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Neguita,

The "Company" is WordReference, based in Virginia, USA.

The moderators are from all over the world...
As of the moment, we are from, or based in (I hope I don't forget anyone!)

Argentina
Brasil
Czech Republic
España
England
France
Israel/Palestine
Italia
Northern Ireland
México
Puerto Rico
U.S.A.

You may see the entire list here.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Korena

neochuck said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> How do you get from a Junior Member to become a Member and then to become a Senior Member, and what are the characteristics of each of these status?
> 
> Chuck


 
I have another question to ask (hopefully it's ok), but how does someone become a moderator? -Not that I am wanting to be one (I don't think I could handle the responsibility), but I'm just curious. Do you get voted, asked, or how?

-Korena


----------



## Jana337

Here's a detailed explanation. 

Jana


----------



## Mrsiniestro

Hola,

Me gustaria saber si hay alguna posibilidad para ser moderador aqui... He sido moderador en algun foro, y mas o menos se como funciona ser moderador en foros... 

Actualmente, soy moderador en xxx y he formado parte del equipo de Oficiales en el chat de lycos. Uno de los mas grandes de la red. 

Hablo dos idiomas a la perfeccion (inlges y espanol) He vivido 13 meses en inglaterra y llevo 10 meses en Estados Unidos, Volvere a mi pais (Espana) en unos dias. Espero que esto sea una pequena demostracion.

Gracias.
MrSiniestro

Hi,

I would like to know if there is any possibility to be a moderator in here. I've been a moderator in some forums and have a close idea about how this works. 

Actually, I'm a moderator at xxx and I've been part of the Officials' team at one of the biggest chat in the Internet. 

I have been living and studying 13 months in United Kingdom and now I live in United States. I will go to my country (Spain) in a few days. I hope this can be a little demostration as well. 

Thanks,
MrSiniestro


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Mr. Siniestro:

Por favor, lee esto.


----------

